# Help Needed - Cleveland



## JTaylorESM (Oct 26, 2010)

Avon - 38 min plow - $38.50 pay
Sheffield Village - 30 min plow - $39.90 pay
Elyria - 58 min plow - $49 pay; 12 min salt - $49 pay
Medina - 37 min plow - $49 pay; 12 min salt - $49 pay; 45 min shovel - $31.50 pay

- All commercial accounts. Need drivers ASAP. Must be insured.
Call Josh at 216-503-6380 or [email protected]


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Interesting.What happened to all your previous ''drivers'' as you like to call them?The plowing season is now half over.Just wondering that's all.


----------



## JTaylorESM (Oct 26, 2010)

They are still being serviced by our current crew but it's stretching our response times too thin and expending the drivers beyond our acceptable route times.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

What type of accounts are all of these? Another reason prices are so low for snow plowing here in Northern Ohio! Companies take on to much work or give a corporation a discount for receiving so many properties. Then they realize they cant service them properly half way through the season and then they make thier first posts here on Plowsite and try to find some chump to sub it to for jack $h!T!!! And what the HE Double Hockey Stick is a 12 min salt? Why dont you put down how much material is needed to be put down so the guy who takes on these accounts knows how much vaseline he needs to buy for when you bend him over every time he services each account. I hope no one on here takes on these accounts and if someone does they are most likely a lowballer like your whole company is!!!!


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

not really getting the pay rate little better brake down would be nice


----------



## JTaylorESM (Oct 26, 2010)

Found the help I needed. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

JTaylorESM;1217441 said:


> Found the help I needed. Thanks for the interest.


No Interest, Just Criticism!Thumbs Up


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Burkartsplow;1217446 said:


> No Interest, Just Criticism!Thumbs Up


:salute:......


----------



## BowTieServices (Jan 8, 2011)

What Kind of help did you get for that price


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

mexicans lots of mexicans


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

Interesting. Out of curiosity. Whats your average hourly rate in the region ?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

sub 70hr i bill for 180hr


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

vaseline?????

look by bringing vaseline you are lowering your profit magin even more....lees material = more profit


----------



## BowTieServices (Jan 8, 2011)

Not even Mexicans work that cheap lol I been wondering why our economy is in the toilet. Now i know. Its because people drive prices way down lowballing


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

WTF is a 38 min. plow ? so do I just pack it up and go home after 38 min. done or not ? 3" may take 30 min. 6" would take 45 or more on the same place . I don't think , you can go by the minute.
have you ever plowed snow ?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

carl b;1222513 said:


> WTF is a 38 min. plow ? so do I just pack it up and go home after 38 min. done or not ? 3" may take 30 min. 6" would take 45 or more on the same place . I don't think , you can go by the minute.
> have you ever plowed snow ?


thats what i was getting at


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I need your route , I can't get $180 per hour . I know it can be done I bid on a drive @ $30 then a lager plow Co. came in @$55 . We both lost to this guy he was @$19 must have charged by the min.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

high end ............................ is all i do 50 is the cheapest drive i do


----------

